
Tens of thousands of passengers stranded by Gatwick airport drones - andysinclair
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/dec/20/tens-of-thousands-of-passengers-stranded-by-gatwick-airport-drones
======
DyslexicAtheist
> _No group has claimed responsibility. Climate protesters including
> Extinction Rebellion, which have been engaged in direct action to highlight
> climate change, denied involvement._

the perfect monkeywrench of the future. I'd expect much more of this as the
world falls apart. "lucky" there are already anti-terror laws in place so the
nanny states can strike down with full force also against those pesky _eco-
terrorists_ /s

------
yellowapple
I feel like this is a problem easily solvable with a shotgun and an
experienced skeet-shooter.

